# Eikä velipoika pistänyt hanttiin.



## Marsario

Mies on kotona ja hänen veljensä tulee käymään:

"Korkkasin oluet, eikä velipoika pistänyt hanttiin."

Mitä "eikä velipoika pistänyt hanttiin" tarkoittaa?

Mikä on hantti?


----------



## altazure

"Pistää/panna hanttiin" on ilmaus joka tarkoittaa samaa kuin "panna vastaan", "vastustaa". Lause tarkoittaa siis, että miehen veli otti mielellään oluen.


----------



## Marsario

Okei, selvä, kiitos Altazure.

Oli sitten "korkata", jota en ensiksi ymmärtänyt. Luulin, että se tarkoitti juoda pois, mutta todennäköisesti se tarkoitti kaataa, vai?


----------



## altazure

"Korkata" tarkoittaa "avata korkki", erityisesti kun avaamiseen käytetään pullonavaajaa. Sanaa voidaan joskus käyttää kuvaannollisesti myös muista asioista puhuttaessa tarkoittamaan avaamista tai aloittamista.


----------



## Gavril

altazure said:


> "Korkata" tarkoittaa "avata korkki", erityisesti kun avaamiseen käytetään pullonavaajaa. Sanaa voidaan joskus käyttää kuvaannollisesti myös muista asioista puhuttaessa tarkoittamaan avaamista tai aloittamista.



On mielenkiintoista, että _korkata _tarkoittaa korkin avaamista kun taas _korkita/korkittaa_ tarkoittaa korkilla sulkemista. Englannissa käytämme verbejä _cork_ (sulkea) ja _*un*cork_ (avata).

Ehkä outo kysymys, mutta onko mahdollista päätellä "korkata"-verbin muodosta, että se tarkoittaa avaamista eikä sulkemista?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Korkita_ ja _korkittaa_ ovat varmasti sanakirjoissa, mutta ei niitä kukaan tavallisessa keskustelussa käytä. Kukaan ei sano: _Korkitse/Korkita viinipullo! _Kuten altazure jo on sanonut, 'korkata' tarkoittaa pullon korkin avaamista.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Korkita_ ja _korkittaa_ ovat varmasti sanakirjoissa, mutta ei niitä kukaan tavallisessa keskustelussa käytä. Kukaan ei sano: _Korkitse/Korkita viinipullo!_



Mitä sitten on tapa sanoa kun haluaa ilmaista tätä merkitystä (pullon sulkemista korkilla)?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Itse sanoisin: _Pane [pullon] korkki kiinni!_


----------



## hui

korkittaa pullo = varustaa täysi pullo korkilla
korkata pullo = avata täyden pullon korkki (ensimmäisen kerran)
panna korkki kiinni = sulkea aiemmin avattu korkki
avata korkki = avata aiemmin suljettu korkki


----------

